# Benelli shotguns



## BTW (Aug 11, 2011)

Looking at purchasing a new Benelli shotgun for dove and ducks. I will probably shoot more doves than ducks but want a gun for both. Which would be the best choice for doves/ducks a M2, Super black eagle, or the Cordoba?


----------



## levi5002 (Aug 11, 2011)

M2....


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 11, 2011)

A friend has a sbe2 and loves it. I shot a few times and it is really nice. Actually all their models look interesting, even the Vinci.

If you do get one of these guns, do me and yourself a favor...

PLEASE take it deer hunting if you have a chance! Your gun will love you for it! 

I love hunting deer (& hogs) with a shotgun!


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 11, 2011)

M2 is best


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 11, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> M2 is best




DON'T LIKE BENELLI.boooooooooo..
BROWNING MAXUS.#1..!


----------



## Hunter22 (Aug 11, 2011)

I have shot an SBE, SBE2 and a Vinci. I went with the Vinci and havent regretted it at all. Its cheaper than the SBE or SBE2 and it still an amazing gun. Shoulder all of them and see which one feels right for you.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Aug 11, 2011)

i have a SBE.... you'll never want to shoot another gun.  i love mine and its has withstood some serious crud over the years. its the only semiauto i have ever seen fire after it was dropped in the water and froze, it broke ice off the action when i couldnt cycle it by hand. never shot an M2. but if its Benelli its boom boom boom....


----------



## Killin Time (Aug 12, 2011)

I have shot all benellis and the cordoba by far is the best shooting one however u are limited to a 3inch shell but if dove are your main game it is perfect for it I personally shoot a sbe 2 because I like 3.5 s but if I didn't have A need for them I would only shoot the cordoba it's a nice gun right out of the box with a ported barrel and 5 extended chokes not to mention light as most 20 guages


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2011)

I own 3 Montefeltros now, first one I purchased new in 1990, been to Argentina and Mexico with it and have put more rounds through it in a week than most shotguns will see in a lifetime of hunting, not including clays.

They fit me well, and I shoot them well, can't see owning anything else.


----------



## Mark K (Aug 12, 2011)

Ultra Lite!!!!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 12, 2011)

cordoba or a beretta urika would be my choice


----------



## reelsouthern1220 (Aug 12, 2011)

I have the SBE and it has been a great gun. I'll be honest and say I do not take care of my shotguns like they probably should be and even after being rode pretty hard it has never given me a minutes problem. Also, if your not goose hunting, 3.5" is overkill IMO. A 3" shell will kill any duck you will ever shoot at so I wouldn't worry with that option and feel the need to pay the extra money.

Good luck! 

Raz


----------



## tad1 (Aug 12, 2011)

I woundnt think twice bout owning either a beretta or benelli semi auto. Just try some on for size and see what feels good to you.  My good friend has used and abused his SBE and the only issue it had was cycling light taget loads.  I would think a 3" semiauto would be a great all purpose dove duck clays gun.  I don't think I'll ever buy a 3.5" gun even for turkeys.
My brother has a browning gold hunter thats unreliable cycling even after a sure cycle upgrade.  My 1187 rem I like lots but it has been very finicky and needs heavy loads to cycle well.
Good luck let us know how it goes!
    JT


----------



## stravis (Aug 12, 2011)

I've had a cordoba for a few years and absolutely love it. Shoots fantastic and in several thousand rounds I've not yet had a FTF. 

As stated further up, it's limited to a 3" shell. If you prefer 3.5", I'd go with the SBE. I can't imagine one swinging smoother or shooting better than the cordoba, though. 

(I liked mine so much that the lab in my avatar is named Benelli)


----------



## BTW (Aug 12, 2011)

Do you shoot doves and ducks with your cordoba? I really like the feel of the cordoba and have heard alot of good things about the gun from dove hunters, but I do not know  anyone that shoots ducks with it.


----------



## Buckhustler (Aug 12, 2011)

levi5002 said:


> M2....


X2


----------



## chet1725 (Aug 12, 2011)

My vote is (and I own) the SBEII. I like where the safety is.


----------



## stravis (Aug 12, 2011)

bryanwilliams said:


> Do you shoot doves and ducks with your cordoba? I really like the feel of the cordoba and have heard alot of good things about the gun from dove hunters, but I do not know  anyone that shoots ducks with it.



I do. Doves, unless I take a 20, sporting clays (the 30" barrel really pays off here) and ducks. Works great for them all. Again, you're limited to 3" shells, but that doesn't bother me.


----------



## Mark K (Aug 12, 2011)

20ga Ultra Lite. Great dove gun and a perfect duck gun for Georgia. My son has shot everything from dove to specks!! The only shotgun you can hold like a pistol and shoot dove with!!


----------



## shotgun (Aug 13, 2011)

M2 without a doubt


----------



## r_hammett86 (Aug 13, 2011)

SBE is they best. 2 3/4 for dove will cycle effortlessly, and 3 1/2 for ducks and geese. and if you forget a paddle it will double for one of those as well.


----------



## BTW (Aug 13, 2011)

I really appreciate all the great advice.
Thanks


----------



## drdarby45 (Aug 14, 2011)

Xtrema2.....


----------



## PSEARCHER (Aug 14, 2011)

You won't be disappointed in the Cordoba! I love mine and use it for everything ,duck,dove and skeet .It makes everyone that shoots it a better shot!


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Aug 15, 2011)

love my super black eagle i wouldnt trade it for any other shotgun


----------



## Torre87 (Aug 15, 2011)

I love the SBE II


----------



## GTN (Aug 15, 2011)

SBE II all the way. If your already spending that much money go ahead and buy something that will shoot 3.5''s. No need to limit yourself to just 3'' shells when your spending that much anyway.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Aug 15, 2011)

GTN said:


> SBE II all the way. If your already spending that much money go ahead and buy something that will shoot 3.5''s. No need to limit yourself to just 3'' shells when your spending that much anyway.



X2 Great Gun


----------



## The Rodney (Aug 15, 2011)

SBE II is not really what you need... no use for 3.5 inch shells at dove.   Berettaa has some great guns as well.  Iwas going to buy an M2 till I shiouldered a Beretta Xplor.


----------

